

North Colorado May be the 51st State - ryanmelt
http://colistings.com/blog/posts/3/north-colorado-may-be-the-51st-state

======
cafard
Just what we need--another two senators and one representative to speak for
high, dry, lightly populated territory.

------
bdcravens
About as likely to happen as the Texas secession.

